# Why did you name yourself "that" nickname for forum?



## DrRussia (Apr 11, 2009)

For example, my nickname on forum is DrRussia because me doctor and I'm from Russia


----------



## PEU (Apr 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum!

My initials=My nickname


Pablo


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 11, 2009)

Interest in lights, because I love tough indestructible, unstoppable "runtime" overpowered flashlights made from chromed plate steel that will literally crush:devil: other lights.


----------



## octaf (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome !

I'm a music lover, well, who isn't?

octaf = octave, and so forth.

:wave:


----------



## chew socks (Apr 11, 2009)

For me, its the same as my xbox live profile. And i named my xbox liver gamertag "chew socks" because i wanted to have something unique, but i was rushing when i entered it. It was supposed to say "chew*y* socks", but i forgot the "y". And now ive gotten so used to it that i use it for everything.

And i kind of like it cause sometimes i get comments like:

Them: "Hey man, chew your own socks!"
Me: "Maybe i will! They're high in fiber"
Them "Yeah right on man! Chew those things!

-Kirk

PS: :welcome:


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 11, 2009)

I use american lockpicker because its the name I use on all other forums and because I'm a lockpicker from America(the first forum I used my name on was UKBumpkeys which is located in England).


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 11, 2009)

My old Army rank and the type of lights I focus on.

Hey I used to have a big set of bump keys, they were so esy to use and I could get into almost anything. They were a big wake up call to how little protection a lock actually offers!


----------



## scout24 (Apr 11, 2009)

My oldest son's very into boy scouts, the 24 is from my army days... 24th I.D. in Iraq back in '90-'91


----------



## jslappa (Apr 11, 2009)

While in the Marines, everyone is addressed by their last name. Mine is so difficult to say that my Gunnery Sergeant called me JSlappa, the best he could do. Eventually, everyone started calling me that and it lasted my whole time in the Corps. I still Facebook with many of my old military friends and they still call me JSlappa.


----------



## Illum (Apr 11, 2009)

I prefer something creative, but not off topic.

While I could name myself Grapefruit...I didn't. because this is a forum concerning flashlights, not fresh produce


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Deadwood.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 11, 2009)

Up until the mid-late 1960's, Burgess Batteries

made flashlights, lanterns, and (of course) batteries.


Being born in 1953, i can still *vividly* recall them from my youth.


Thus, my "tribute" to this now-defunct, and oft-forgotten brand.


Perhaps i've managed to "keep it alive" for a while longer . . . .


I've received several messages from CPF'ers who still remember 'em.


And, of course, most of our Younger Members have never even *heard* of them.


I did this for nostalgia, really.



When i signed up for CPF, back in April of 2006, 

i was truly AMAZED that nobody had yet claimed the Burgess moniker. 







Admittedly, fellow CPF member " AreWeThereYetDad "

probably deserves this UserName more than i do. 




_


----------



## BRO (Apr 11, 2009)

I was in Viet Nam from Oct 67 to May of 69 with the Ist Infantry Division, often referred to as the Big Red One. Because the Division patch had a Big Red One right in the center of the patch. The first letter of each word, BRO, short for Big Red One.

Doctor, welcome to the insanity! Depending on what kind of doctor you are, you could have a lot of patients lurking about.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to do a lot of scrap metal recycling. It was the utility of my first good flashlight (Lux V light) that really got me started. Before that light, I had to get out of my vehicle and walk over to the pile of trash with my Maglite, to find out what was there. With the new light, I could light up the whole pile from my vehicle and be able to see if "those things" sticking up were made of wood, aluminum, steel, or whatever. It saved me a lot of time and I thought it was the greatest thing ever. I'm living in a different place and not searching for scrap metal anymore, but I'm still buying lights! 

So, "Trashman" comes from me falling in love (lust?) with flashlights, because they helped me look through trash. Actually, though, I originally logged on as, either, The Zone Ranger (hi-ho-flashlight, away!), or ScrapLite, but I couldn't remember my login. I didn't really give much thought to calling myself Trashman, because I didn't think I'd be spending so much time here, either. I only needed an account to get in touch with Entendue (Warren, now Litemania), because I wanted a Jil. I I'm not sure where I contacted him from, originally, but he said to reach him here, which I did. I don't particularly love the name Trashman, but oh well, it's too late now. I didn't like Mario, when I was a kid, either.


----------



## roguesw (Apr 12, 2009)

Roguesw is made up of my favorite things.
Rogue is from rogue squadron , the rogue
squadron x wing series books.
SW is star wars .


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

After lurking here for a while I chose mine for 2 reasons, where I grew up we called folks into cars gearheads and I had this picture for my original avatar from an old DOS based 3D program.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you guess why?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 12, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Can you guess why?



Because you HATE flashlights?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 12, 2009)

I've always explained mine in the Sig. line at the bottom .........


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 12, 2009)

> Flashlight Aficionado said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guess why?
> ...


Try again.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 12, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Try again.



LOL


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 12, 2009)

american lockpicker said:


> I use american lockpicker because its the name I use on all other forums and because I'm a lockpicker from America(the first forum I used my name on was UKBumpkeys which is located in England).





Sgt. LED said:


> My old Army rank and the type of lights I focus on.
> 
> Hey I used to have a big set of bump keys, they were so esy to use and I could get into almost anything. They were a big wake up call to how little protection a lock actually offers!



I see I'm not the only one here who enjoys lockpicking.When I show someone how easily I can get into their house with a bumpkey or electric pick gun the look on their face is priceless.

My name comes from a player on the 1983 Italian National hockey team.I always thought it was the studliest name ever.


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 12, 2009)

My nickname my friends and co-workers call me is "Bubba" but when I first joined CPF I could not use it so I used an older nickname from when I was in University. 

The first day of Frosh week the freshmen were given a "uniform" (tee shirt and track shorts) to wear for the whole week. When they were handed out they asked me if I had a nickname to write on the back of the shirt. If you didn't have one then they would make one up for you. A guy in high school used to call me "Oddjob" which was the name of Goldfinger's bodyguard from the James Bond movie "Goldfinger". He said I looked like him so when I was asked if I had a nickname it was the only thing I could think of. The name stuck with me for a couple of years so I started to like be called by a nickname. 

I have been called "Bubba" for almost 18 years. Originally only my friends called me that but it has spread to my workplace as well. I find people are more at ease with when they first meet me.

My avatar is Elisha Cuthbert. I just like this picture and I think she is HOT plus she is Canandian.


----------



## 1 what (Apr 12, 2009)

What as a pun on watt. "1" what because I'm happy for people to think I'm dimmm and I like the double meaning with the implication of a question.


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Apr 12, 2009)

My car I used to have.

5-Liter Mustang LX Coupe (Trunk )


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 12, 2009)

*When my boys were young, they would try to get out of my grasp by going limp and sliding out of my arms. You know what I'm talking about.

I called this move the "gravitynoodle", because they went limp like wet noodles and let gravity take over.

So I used that as a screen name.

Then I decided that it sounded like erectile dysfunction, so I changed it to Powernoodle.

And now you know the rest of the story.*


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 12, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *Then I decided that it sounded like erectile dysfunction, so I changed it to Powernoodle.*
> 
> *And now you know the rest of the story.*


 
:laughing:!


----------



## binky (Apr 12, 2009)

I had kids. They were little. "Binky" is the name for one of those pacifier things that parents put into the mouth of a baby, though ironically we never used them. 

The kids are much bigger now and I wanted to change my nickname to "blinky" but someone snagged it just before I got around to it.


----------



## faco (Apr 12, 2009)

faco = flashlight in the Greek Language


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 12, 2009)

My old tribe name from the YMCA father/son program called "Indian Guides" (now called Y Guides to be more PC). My avatar is a pic of what I painted on our section of the totem pole for our tribe (Ojibwa). My son was Sunset Salamander. Great program for you dads with young boys.

Geoff


----------



## donn_ (Apr 12, 2009)

It's my name. The underscore is there because someone else has the name, too.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 12, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> My name comes from a player on the 1983 Italian National hockey team. I always thought it was the studliest name ever.



So why did you pick Biff Tannen as your avatar?


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 12, 2009)

I took 22hornet as it is my favorite centerfire rifle caliber (I have a Ruger 77/22RSH in this one). It's the caliber that made me smile and relax while shooting. The same way flashlights make me smile and relax as well.

The Mc Donald avater is because I really like Mc Donald, simple as that.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Superdave (Apr 12, 2009)

My name is Dave...


----------



## PEU (Apr 12, 2009)

Superdave said:


> My name is Dave...



And you have superpowers? 


Pablo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2009)

PEU said:


> And you have superpowers?





Sure he does... don't you?  :nana:



Why [email protected]? it suits my temperament (apparently)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2009)

My pseudonym on CPF is the name of my website. Kapeesh?


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 12, 2009)

Frenchy ===> Guess why 
Led ===> A small electronic component 

Nothing more


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 12, 2009)

Frenchyled said:


> Frenchy ===> Guess why



You like to kiss or are a big fan of Grease? :nana:


----------



## Superdave (Apr 12, 2009)

PEU said:


> And you have superpowers?
> 
> 
> Pablo


 

Why yes.. i do 


I had the old nickname "Supertech" at work.. but it slowly turned into Superdave over the years..


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 12, 2009)

Many moons ago, while waiting for the wife to come out of the ladies room at the Colorado Belle Casino in Laughlin Nevada, I hit a Royal Flush on a hundred play penny poker machine For a whoppin' $22.23 , and after my wife stopped laughing, she said I must think I'm a POKERSTUD now.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 12, 2009)

My wife said what more of an explanation do you need! lol
:shakehead:nana:

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 12, 2009)

Besides being a flashlight afficianado, some of my work involves fiber optics and video, so I, uh, wrangle photons.


----------



## YAK-28 (Apr 12, 2009)

at the time i was joining cpf, i was looking through an aircraft book and noticed the nato name for a yak-28 was flashlight when it was first introduced. i think yak-27's were also known as flashlights and the yak-28 was mistaken for one when it first appeared, so i went for yak-28 to be a little different.


----------



## nbp (Apr 12, 2009)

Really cool topic! Some very interesting replies. Mine's just my initials.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> My old tribe name from the YMCA father/son program called "Indian Guides" (now called Y Guides to be more PC).
> Geoff


I was an Indian guide many many years ago, did you ever go to Camp Kon-o-kwee?



PhotonWrangler said:


> Besides being a flashlight afficianado, some of my work involves fiber optics and video, so I, uh, wrangle photons.


I thought you wrangled chipmunks and supplied them with head lamps.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 12, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *When my boys were young, they would try to get out of my grasp by going limp and sliding out of my arms. You know what I'm talking about.
> 
> I called this move the "gravitynoodle", because they went limp like wet noodles and let gravity take over.
> 
> ...



Oh, great. I used to see "Powernoodle," and think, "this guy has a powerful brain!" Now, I'm going to think, "this guy has a powerful 'noodle!'"




Superdave said:


> My name is Dave...



When I was a kid, I thought "SuperDave Osborne" was totally cool.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

Tango Mike India........


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 12, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> My old Army rank and the type of lights I focus on.
> 
> Hey I used to have a big set of bump keys, they were so esy to use and I could get into almost anything. They were a big wake up call to how little protection a lock actually offers!


 

Would you be willing to trade them for a flashlight?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 12, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I thought you wrangled chipmunks and supplied them with head lamps.



That too! :laughing: Now I'm trying to build one for prairiedogs.


----------



## LEDobsession (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive been told I have an LEDobsession......
:twothumbs


----------



## Big_Ed (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a big guy named Ed.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 12, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I was an Indian guide many many years ago


Does that mean you were an Indian who guided people, or you were someone who guided Indians?


----------



## tygger (Apr 12, 2009)

powernoodle said:


> *
> Then I decided that it sounded like erectile dysfunction, so I changed it to Powernoodle.
> 
> And now you know the rest of the story.*



That made me laugh out loud. 


I've always been a Winnie the Pooh fan, and "Tigger" was already taken so I threw in a "y" and tygger was born. Seemed like an appropriate name to express my life long enthusiasm for flashlights.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 12, 2009)

tygger said:


> I've always been a Winnie the Pooh fan, and "Tigger" was already taken so I threw in a "y" and tygger was born. Seemed like an appropriate name to express my life long enthusiasm for flashlights.



Do your flashlights bounce too?


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon (Apr 12, 2009)

A few people have asked me about the origins of my name. It's the title of the second track from Opeth's first album, _Orchid_. I like to have musical references in my online names and thought the lyrics were relevant to CPF:

Once again I've cried 
Unto the moon 
That burning flame 
That has guided me
Through all these years

The lake from which you flow

With eyes of fire 
Once unlit but now alive
This energy, sparkling 
Like a morning star 

The morning star

Riding the fires of 
The northern gold 
I've searched the eye 
I laugh under the weeping moon

I am the watcher in the skies
Nor the emeralds know my mark 
Glisten to mark their presence 
Set the enigma ablaze 
Searching...
Finding... 

Burn the winter landmarks 
That said I was there 
Burn the spirit of cold 
That travel through my soul​
Yeah, pretty much black metal drivel but it's a good song regardless. :rock:


----------



## Culhain (Apr 12, 2009)

I started reading about Celtic Mythology about the same time the computer game EverQuest came out. In the course of reading I came across the Ulster Cattle Raid and how Cuchulain defended Ulster. Shortly after, friends coerced me into playing EverQuest. I named my first character Culhain, an Anglicized version of Cuchulain, hoping to share some of the originals supernatural powers. Alas, the name is sticky and it soon became my nickname.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Does that mean you were an Indian who guided people, or you were someone who guided Indians?


I was responding to Flying Turtle, it was/is a father and son organization much like the Boy Scouts. 
http://www.yindianguides.org/



Flying Turtle said:


> My old tribe name from the YMCA father/son program called "Indian Guides" (now called Y Guides to be more PC). My avatar is a pic of what I painted on our section of the totem pole for our tribe (Ojibwa). My son was Sunset Salamander. Great program for you dads with young boys.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 12, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I was an Indian guide many many years ago, did you ever go to Camp Kon-o-kwee?



Growing up in the Pittsburgh area, I recognize the name of Camp Kon-o-kwee. Never been there. The ones I went to in Indian Guides were NC camps (Sea Gull, Seafarer, and Kanata).

Geoff


----------



## DM51 (Apr 12, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> I was responding to Flying Turtle, it was/is a father and son organization much like the Boy Scouts.


 Please forgive me - I didn't know about it. 

From that link, it looks a very good thing to do.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Please forgive me - I didn't know about it.
> 
> From that link, it looks a very good thing to do.


No worries, most people are probably not aware of it. I have some very fond memories of time with my father while involved in that program.


----------



## Haz (Apr 12, 2009)

Wanted to choose McGizmo, but some guy on this forum had already taken that name, so i settled with my nickname Haz


----------



## Kid9P (Apr 12, 2009)

I was always the baby in the family. So being the youngest out of 4 siblings, they always called me *The Kid*. I'm 38 now and they still call me the kid.

My very first REAL flashlight was a Surefire 9P. I remember thinking I would never spend that much for a flashlight....LMAO
Well, I still have that 9P and it has served me well. But I like McGizmo lights the best....And I was crying about how much a 9P cost back then....LOL


----------



## 1dash1 (Apr 12, 2009)

> Rule 1-1:​
> The Game of Golf consists of playing a ball with a club from the _teeing ground _
> into the _hole _by a _stroke _or successive _strokes _in accordance with the _Rules_.​


 
_.... And the game follows accordingly._

_._


----------



## The Coach (Apr 12, 2009)

I am what I am. :devil:


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 12, 2009)

My Ham radio call sign at the time - now KG2V


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 12, 2009)

Mine is indirectly related to what Culhain touched on.

I've been using the name Black Rose for about 16 years.

Black Rose is one of my favorite songs and albums by the Irish band Thin Lizzy.

The album RÓisin Dubh (Black Rose), A Rock Legend is about the Irish folk hero Cuchulainn.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 12, 2009)

Haz said:


> Wanted to choose McGizmo, but some guy on this forum had already taken that name, so i settled with my nickname Haz


As in the person who haz everything?


----------



## Haz (Apr 12, 2009)

Beamhead said:


> As in the person who haz everything?


 
hahaha, good play with my nick!, I try to have everything!... unlimited wants, limited needs.


----------



## baterija (Apr 12, 2009)

I spent some time in the Former Republic of Yugoslavia. I looked up flashlight in a serbo-croat dictionary and one of the translations was my name. It's also a translation for battery. A word that means battery and is sometimes used to refer to an entire flashlight. It seemed absolutely perfect.


I nominate Tygger to develop a CPF standard flashlight torture test called the bounce test.:twothumbs


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 12, 2009)

I joined an outdoor forum years ago after teaching myself to fly fish. I wanted Super Fly but somebody had it already so I traded super for ypsi, which is short for Ypsilanti. That's the town I was living in at the time and I've used the name for all the forums I belong to since. I also use the same avatar wherever I go.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 12, 2009)

I was too lazy to come up with a nickname so I used my first name.
It means "unconquerable in battle"....talk about expectations I can't live up to!:duh2: 

Geologists very rarely need to rely on their fighting skills thankfully.:touche:
See my non-violent toucan?


----------



## m16a (Apr 12, 2009)

As many might know, M16A is a Colt made assault rifle used by the US army. This is exactly where I got my name. It is my favorite gun ever (I got to shoot one for the first time a few months ago, that was SO sweet).

It has been my online moniker ever since I have done anything requiring one. I have used it for easily 7 years now, and will continue to do so! :thumbsup:


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 12, 2009)

PetaBread is tasty.


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 12, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Oh, great. I used to see "Powernoodle," and think, "this guy has a powerful brain!" Now, I'm going to think, "this guy has a powerful 'noodle!'"


*
The two are not mutually exclusive. Don't look down on me just because I am smokin' hot and a brainiac.*


----------



## RA40 (Apr 12, 2009)

Chassis code from my first car.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2009)

Interesing thread - thanks for sharing.

Mine is a hold-over from my participation on various computer hardware forums over the years. It's been a long time since I bought an actual computer system (except for notebooks). I've been building my own PCs (plus ones for friends and family) from individual components for many years (not to mention upgrading and just general tweaking). When I signed up here, it just seemed natural to continue using my old internet handle.

It was always meant to be ironic, in the sense of the old adage that the problem with self-made men is that they tend to be in awe of their creator.  :laughing:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 12, 2009)

I like playing with diesel toys. I have two extensively modified diesel trucks(one wasn't even diesel powered before I got ahold of it) that will lay down rubber and blast out smoke as long as I leave my foot down. Bomb is an acronym for Better Off Modified, Baby!

:buddies:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 13, 2009)

Mine was already probably obvious to some, but it's just flashlight in Japanese, my second language.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2009)

I chose it randomly


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 13, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> So why did you pick Biff Tannen as your avatar?



When someone on any of the forums I frequent says something stupid or ignorant I respond with HELLO....MCFLY....THINK MCFLY THINK!


----------



## tygger (Apr 13, 2009)

baterija said:


> I nominate Tygger to develop a CPF standard flashlight torture test called the bounce test.:twothumbs



If accidental bounces count, I'm highly qualified.


----------



## KC2IXE (Apr 13, 2009)

Frenchyled said:


> Frenchy ===> Guess why
> Led ===> A small electronic component
> 
> Nothing more



Frenchy was my Dad's nickname - every time I see one of your posts, I think of him. He was born in St Remy


----------



## NonSenCe (Apr 13, 2009)

Me points at his posts and threads..

Me then points at his nick..

Pretty self-explanatory dont you agree? 

(oh there is a short story behind it also, but this is good enough too)


----------



## flashfan (Apr 13, 2009)

An abbreviation of flashlight fanatic (or fan), and no, I do _not_ "flash."


----------



## greenlight (Apr 13, 2009)

When I joined I needed a light-type handle. 'greenlight' seemed like the most common light type for driving and a positive image. I learned later how cool green lights are. When you are sitting at an intersection and the light goes green, do you visualize an alien avatar?

It also reminds me of the child's game greenlight-redlight.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 13, 2009)

Since we're doing this again:

My favorite superhero growing up was Green Lantern. When I joined CPF, I thought that GL would've upgraded his old lantern for LED technology.


----------



## mrsinbad (Apr 14, 2009)

Sinbad was my nickname when I was a kid, but it was taken during the Compuserv days, so I took Mr. Sinbad.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Apr 14, 2009)

Illum said:


> I prefer something creative, but not off topic.
> 
> While I could name myself Grapefruit...I didn't. because this is a forum concerning flashlights, not fresh produce


 

Great thread, and it has "illuminated" me as to the the nickname background for some of our fellow posters here. I actually lurked for quite awhile before joining, because of the need to commit to a CPF nickname. I just could not decide. I mean this nickname would be sticking with you forever for Godsake ........(I hope CPF lasts forever!) lovecpf

I tried to stay on topic also, but my nickname could have hundred's of meanings....

I love to get out into the woods and go backpacking
Backpacker's need to carry a "light"
Backpacker's need to pack as "light" weight as possible
Backpacker's need to carry a lightweight "light", the lightest possible
Backpacker's have the perfect reason to buy the newest light-because it is lighter (weight)
Backpacker's have the perfect reason to buy the newest light- because it is brighter

OK, not hundred's of meanings, but you now see the "light", I just love playing with my lightweight lights out in the woods!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 14, 2009)

What nickname?


----------



## prof (Apr 14, 2009)

Isn't it obvious?

Here's a hint:

Why did prof pick his nickname?
A) When he was younger he had a *huge* crush on Mary Ann
B) it's his job
C) never answer C to my questions unless you're sure
D) none of the above
E) because I said so, that's why
F) because Doc Savage didn't fit
G) will this quiz never end?


----------



## flashburn72 (Apr 14, 2009)

Flashburn72 is from me having flashburnt eyes from welding and the year I was born. Very painful experience.


----------



## Trashman (Apr 14, 2009)

prof said:


> Isn't it obvious?
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> ...




My first thoughts are to pick "B," but, since, in option "A" you put asterisks around the word "huge," I think, I'll go with "A."


----------



## Egsise (Apr 14, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> What nickname?


:shrug:


----------



## saabgoblin (Apr 14, 2009)

After continually lurking on a SAAB site dedicated to DIY classic 900 series repair, a coworker commented that I should create the screen name of Saabgoblin. Since I never officially joined that site, I thought that the name was just too good to not be used.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 14, 2009)

Well.... mine breaks down like this: AMD64 because I only have AMD PCs,and Blondie because I orginally picked my nickname on MaximumPC's forums,where one of the moderators was nicknamed Blondie.(she's a lady... I,on the other hand,am 100% man..last I checked.)
(occasionally,I also have some stereotypical "blonde moments"..but don't tell anybody I said that.) In real life,I'm brown-haired.


----------



## prof (Apr 15, 2009)

Trashman said:


> My first thoughts are to pick "B," but, since, in option "A" you put asterisks around the word "huge," I think, I'll go with "A."



B--my job!


----------



## aussiebob (Apr 15, 2009)

Its quite simple.. Im from Australia and my names Robert.

Australia=Aussie
Robert=Rob=>Bob
Aussie+Bob
=Aussiebob


----------



## CLHC (Apr 15, 2009)

Just my initials, that's all. . .:wave:


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 15, 2009)

when I was younger we watched a movie in school and there was this new york cab driver named helmut grokenberger
I'm not creative at all so I didn't even try to find a name related to light or something like that



ypsifly said:


> I joined an outdoor forum years ago after teaching myself to fly fish. I wanted Super Fly but somebody had it already so I traded super for ypsi, which is short for Ypsilanti. That's the town I was living in at the time and I've used the name for all the forums I belong to since. I also use the same avatar wherever I go.


guess what? Ypsilanti is the last name of a german politician http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Ypsilanti


----------



## Burgess (Apr 16, 2009)

That movie was "Night on Earth", (1991).


You can read about it here:


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102536/



Isn't the internet wonderful ?



_


----------



## LED_astray (Apr 16, 2009)

I liked the pun and had lurked long enough to recognize its probable truth. (I was searching for LED lights when I found CPF.) Sadly, I didn't realize just how far astray I'd be led nor how inappropriate the limits of the LED pun would turn out.

An HID, many high powered LEDs, several lanterns, and boxes of incan parts that will become a hot-wire one of these days later... I still use my little LED light 90+% of the time. (Arc-P when I first joined, currently an E01.)


----------



## ypsifly (Apr 16, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> guess what? Ypsilanti is the last name of a german politician http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Ypsilanti



Is she of Greek descent? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demetrius_Ypsilanti

That's who the city was actually named after. Ypsilanti was incorporated during a time when it was popular to name places after Greco-Roman heroes and legends FWIW.


----------



## Coop (Apr 17, 2009)

It kinda evolved into what it is now... It started out as a combination of all types of cars that I used parts of for my classic mini cooper

Mini Mayfair Cooper 30 red hot 600 GT

As it was a Mini 30 (30y anniv. edition), which had the interior replaced with that of a Mini Mayfair, then it was given the white roof & bonnet stripes Cooper look and later the engine was replaced with that of a Austin Metro GT and the interior replaced again with rear seat and sidepanels from a Mini Red Hot and the front seats with half leather recaro seats from a Rover 600 series...

At first I only used the name on a dutch Mini enthusiast group, where it was shortened to MayCooper. But people are lazy, so they addressed me with MC or Coop. MC reminds me too much of a certain chain of fastfood restaurants and a lot of forums dont allow 2 letter nicks, so I stuck with Coop...

p.s. I no longer own the car...


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 17, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> Is she of Greek descent?


I have no idea, I just thought it's pretty funny that there's a city with the same name because when she first became important and often was in the media a year or so ago a lot of people made fun of her unusual name.


----------



## LED BriCK (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine is part of my first name and my initials. It started on a Lego forum, which was appropriate since Lego pieces are properly referred to as bricks. LED because that's what brought me here, plus LED BriCK just sounds like something really heavy to whack somebody with.


----------



## Dave Keith (Apr 17, 2009)

Man, I have no creativity at all! It's my real name. The avatar is the flag of St. David (patron saint of Wales)


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine's about as self explanatory as you can get. 

I like gadgets. They fascinate me. 

Daniel


----------



## Wits' End (Apr 18, 2009)

I find myself there often 
Also it is the name that we came up with for our homestead.


Psalm 107 said:


> 26They mount up to the heaven, they go down again to the depths: their soul is melted because of trouble.
> 27They reel to and fro, and stagger like a drunken man, and are at their wits' end.
> 28Then they cry unto the LORD in their trouble, and he bringeth them out of their distresses.


No drunkenness here but sometimes it seems like it.
It isn't from [SIZE=-1]*Adventures in Odyssey* (AIO) is a spectacular series of radio programs that has been on the air for twenty years and over 600 episodes.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] Alot of the action takes place at Whit's End, however, my family does enjoy the program 

And now we own [/SIZE]Wits' End Corner Country Store and Bakery We added to the Wits' End (added Corner) thanks to this poem. Just looked on Google maps and found they now have a picture of Highway 61, and my shop we're the left third of the lower floor

So much more than you may have wanted to know 

ONE MORE THING!
It is Wits' End NOT Wit's End, because I'm at the end of more than one wit. Thus wits, so the end of wits is Wits' End. If you are only at the end of 1 wit then wit's end is correct. I'm not sure what to do if a half-wit


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Apr 19, 2009)

I was watching Dancing with Wolves when the name hit me. I would have had at least one light piercing the night sky of the prairie. Something with enough throw to light up the very edge of the wilderness. And of course the scene looking for the buried rifles in the rain called for a light with tons of flood and plenty of runtime. Who wouldn't dance with a flashlight like that?


----------



## Fat_Tony (Apr 21, 2009)

At the time, Fat Tony was one of my favorite Simpson's characters:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Tony


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure, really; just popped into my head. I like Trek, but am not a fanatic; I stopped watching the spinoffs many years ago.

The scene in my avatar is the Enterprise getting an up close and personal pasting from the Reliant in "Wrath of Khan". Another one of the battle scenes shows a crewman bursting into flames in a corridor, IIRC, hence, "Phaserburn". Forgive me if I didn't get this exactly right; I haven't seen the movie in a long time.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Apr 22, 2009)

MSaxatilus is short for:

*M*onrone *Saxatilus* which is Latin for "Striped Bass"

MSax is even shorter! :nana:

I'm a huge fisherman and the striper is my #1 target species in the spring and fall!!!

Just about that time of year now!:devil:

MSax


----------



## kelmo (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine is a combination of my 1st and last names. My rock climbing and drinking buddies call me kelmo.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 22, 2009)

OK I give. The reason I chose Hitthespot was because before I joined CPF my favorite or unfavorite part of the flashlight was the spot. It made or broke the deal for me. I couldn't stand a light with a donut or washed out spot. This was the days before the leds. Now like most of you I consider the whole beam profile when judging my lights. I could change my name to Hitthespill.....Naaaaaa


Bill


----------



## Ctechlite (Apr 22, 2009)

Ctechlite

Ct = My initials 
Ctech = I'm a (modest) mechanic
lite = I try to not be serious:thumbsup: and word play on "light" lovecpf

If you ever need car advice, don't ask me :thinking:, I don't know anything.


----------



## 276 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is part of my work id and I thought i wasn't going to spend much time here when i started but sure enough i can't leavelovecpf 
If i knew iwas going to stay i would have gone with something else.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 23, 2009)

Cosmo as in Cosmo Kramer(Seinfeld) and 7809 is my father shield(badge) number


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 23, 2009)

276 said:


> lovecpf
> If i knew iwas going to stay i would have gone with something else.



I do believe the a high level mod can change your name, if you ask. Just post in Questions/Problems/Suggestions (General Forum Issues Only!)


----------



## csshih (Apr 23, 2009)

I have no creativity....

though I might want to change it... someday..


----------



## makapuu (Apr 23, 2009)

I used to be a chronic bodysurfer, and that's the name of the beach I hung out.
Even if there was no surf, I dived, fished, or partied there.
Funny thing, now I test my flashlights there.
I think I need to expand my life.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Apr 23, 2009)

Phew! I thought you had incontinence. :nana:


----------



## makapuu (Apr 23, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> Phew! I thought you had incontinence. :nana:


 
That just cracked me up.
Good one.


----------



## Burgess (Apr 24, 2009)

:lolsign:

_


----------



## 276 (Apr 24, 2009)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> I do believe the a high level mod can change your name, if you ask. Just post in Questions/Problems/Suggestions (General Forum Issues Only!)




I am fine with it for now.


----------



## Shreklight (Apr 27, 2009)

My nickname at the station is Shrek and they know my hobby so any bright flashlight is called a shreklight.


----------



## gollum (May 1, 2009)

I am Gollum for he wants to know 
"whats it got in its pocketsses"
as in EDC 
I also like Lord of the Rings... the book and the films

I used this originally playing online poker another perfect name for wondering what you have in your hand..(or pocket cards)

My Avatar is from the simpsons because I still enjoy them after all these years, I remember watching them when it was a segment on the tracey ullman show ... and I remember thinking this will be big... LOL I was right.


----------



## malamalama (May 1, 2009)

malamalama = "light of knowledge" or "enlightened" in Hawaiian.


----------



## Onuris (May 1, 2009)

Onuris is an Egyptian god of war/death/destruction.

I have a fascination for ancient Egyptian culture and mythology.

Started using the name for online FPS gaming, so I just use it for everything else as well.


----------



## LightCannon (May 9, 2009)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory...I want a cannon. That shoots light. Lots of light. Forever.


----------



## cantbuyitbuildit (May 10, 2009)

Mine is basically my way of life. Most of the things I want, I can not afford or they do not make. So, I just build them.


----------



## computernut (May 11, 2009)

Essentially I'm a Nut about Computers 

I love blinking lights so computers and electronics fascinate me.


----------



## callmaster (May 13, 2009)

It's the phone I use


----------



## SCEMan (May 13, 2009)

My employer's initials


----------



## Fallingwater (May 13, 2009)

She's one of my favourite singers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2009)

callmaster said:


> It's the phone I use



Very familiar with CallMasters. Those things are built like tanks.


----------



## flashlite (May 14, 2009)

It's etilhsalf spelled backwards. Pig Latin for etilhsalf is etilhsalfway, which is the name I originally wanted but it was already taken.


----------



## Flow (May 15, 2009)

I don't remember. Was just a name I used a lot online at the time, now I guess I'm stuck with it here. But:



LightCannon said:


> Mine is pretty self-explanatory...I want a cannon. That shoots light. Lots of light. Forever.



That was awesome.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 15, 2009)

There is nothing complicated about mine. I love LEDs, of late, the warm-tinted variety, to the point where either I or close friends/family have said I am addicted to them. As for the "1" in my name, after lurking without joining for several years, I thought someone might already have "LEDAddict," and I thought it would look cooler with the numeral one, too. That's about it!


----------



## callmaster (May 16, 2009)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Very familiar with CallMasters. Those things are built like tanks.



Definitely. Amazing designs and awesome functionality. Check out their new IP phone range.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (May 16, 2009)

It's not my real name


----------



## kramer5150 (May 16, 2009)

I used to collect Kramer guitars from the 80s...my collection:





My fave Kramer is Eds from the mid-80s, and thats where I got my user ID from...
http://www.vintagekramer.com/5150.htm

I still have them all but am not into acquiring more. I used this ID on some guitar forums 5-6 years ago and have just managed to keep it.


----------



## orbital (May 16, 2009)

+

For me its all about seeing, flashlights give you that anytime.

I choose *orbital *because of the _orbital bone_ of the eye,
and a bit of _atomic orbital_ for the LED thing.

Not because space stuff....


----------



## chibato (May 16, 2009)

Good Thread.

Me... I used to love the movie Young Guns. I watched it so much, I could quote every scene, so a friend started calling me El Chibato (Billy the Kid....although it is actually spelled Chivato).


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Definitely. Amazing designs and awesome functionality. Check out their new IP phone range.



Currently working with some of their IP phones, Personally I prefer the older TDM phones better. They're not as flexible, but they fully boot up in less than 5 seconds! IP phones, not so much...


----------



## gollum (May 18, 2009)

I played a Kramer ... I think it was a G4(?)
was the one Joe Satriani played once
I had it lowered and set up really well
the harmonics on it were the best
I do miss it 


kramer5150 said:


> I used to collect Kramer guitars from the 80s...my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 27, 2009)

*Your username?*

I have seen some way out there one's and often wondered what some of them mean.So spill it what's the secret behind your cpf name? I'll start.

I am a thermal spray operator.Didn't put a lot of thought in it now that i think of it What i do is apply a ceramic coating to various parts with a plasma unit.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*

I know there's a thread on this, already, but I used to do a lot of scrap metal recycling. I always used to rationalize that I might as well buy whichever flashlights, because I was just going to find that much money in the trash, with in the next week or two, anyway, so in a sense, it was like getting free flashlights. (still required work, though...)


----------



## Matteblack (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*

Mine is for my preference to fade into the backround.....like a nondescript color. Matte-black


----------



## SilentK (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*

I really dont know how mine came about. i remember that i needed a user name for something (dont remember what) and i just put silent in front of my first innitial. I think it might have been for the original xbox live back when call of duty finest hour was the thing to be playing.  But i am not for sure.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*



Trashman said:


> I know there's a thread on this,



Yep
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228750


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 27, 2009)

CLHC said:


> Just my initials, that's all. . .:wave:


 It isn't an abbreviation for CLickyHoliC?


----------



## Rexlion (Jun 27, 2009)

A couple of reasons for my moniker. I was born in July so some would say I'm a Leo. Leo is often associated with Lion. Rex means king, and the lion is king of the jungle. There's also the reminder of the King of Kings, who is Lion of the Tribe of Judah.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*



Marduke said:


> Yep
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228750



That's THIS thread! :nana:

P.S. I find it funny that Dr. Russia posted just once on CPF and his thread is four pages long.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Your username?*



Flashlight Aficionado said:


> That's THIS thread! :nana:



Yep, a mod merged the newer thread into the existing one.


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 28, 2009)

1st off its a play on a rather crude phrase for one who never goes slow, 2nd I run a2 stroke outboard still and I am primarily a bass fisherman and my throttle has two positions full tilt boogie and I'm fishin.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 28, 2009)

I love our country, its heritage, our freedom and the people who stand in its defense.




"Government is instituted for the common good; for the protection, safety, prosperity, and happiness of the people; and not for profit, honor, or private interest of any one man, family, or class of men; therefore, the people alone have an incontestable, unalienable, and indefeasible right to institute government; and to reform, alter, or totally change the same, when their protection, safety, prosperity, and happiness require it."
John Adams, Thoughts on Government, 1776​


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 30, 2009)

flashlite said:


> It's etilhsalf spelled backwards. Pig Latin for etilhsalf is etilhsalfway, which is the name I originally wanted but it was already taken.



Thats a pun grenade if I've ever seen one!


In forums past, in places like this, and in life generally, I'm the tech'iest person in the room. The gravity toward which electronic questions and problems travel. But this place is so technical, I've never felt so normal (and even below average) in ability. 

Nor have I ever learned so much or had as much fun doing it. 


As for my avatar. Before electronics, I loved mechanical devices. And its harder to find a more compact, intricate, and beautiful device than a mechanical wristwatch:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2988464#post2988464​


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 3, 2009)

My high school freshman year I was in a transportation class, which had a lot of juniors, most friends with my brother. Typical of guys of that age, we traded lots of insults in good fun, but I'd never hear half of them. "What are you f'n deaf Floyd?" (Floyd being my last name). They'd get lazy and only pronounce 1 f, so it'd be deaf loyd and I'd mock them by saying, "I'm f'n Defloyd!!!" whenever they'd say something I didn't hear. Usually resulted in a punch in the side, but it was good fun lol.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2009)

I picked mine because I'm from Ohio, The Buckeye State. It has nothing to do with some college around here.  Mostly because I like buckeye candy which is peanut butter fudge dipped in chocolate leaving a small area of the fudge exposed. :naughty: This looks just like the Buckeye tree nut, pictured in my avatar. Also, the real Buckeye tree nuts are poisonous to humans. :eeew:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine was created one day about 4 years ago for my internet alias.

Based on the Dean Razorback, designed by Dimebag Darrell.

So i made my nickname DimeRazorback :devil:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 6, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> Buckeye tree nuts


Conkers, lol


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 23, 2009)

I used to play the Slayer song "213" on guitar like a wildman when i was a teenager. When i joined the fire dept. my unit number was 713, so, for some reason I chose "513" as my username. To this day, I don't know exactly why, but that's the story i go by, lol. I know it's kind of odd and inexplainable, but I just wanted something different from all my friends on Yahoo Messenger and amazon.com.


----------



## *Dusty* (Jul 23, 2009)

Back in the day I was a bit of a dab hand at CounterStrike when it was first released, and my favourite map was "De_Dust". Gamer handle back then was DustyNutz, which just got shortened over time to Dusty, which is what all the paintballers in Ireland call me.

It's weird in my real life, people sometimes call me Dusty and I ignore them, but in paintball if people use my real name I don't tend to realise they are talking to me.


----------



## The 8th Man (Jul 23, 2009)

Mine is a cartoon from the early 60's not sure if anyone remembers it. A robotic man named Tobor "The 8th Man"


----------



## iapyx (Aug 31, 2009)

My cpf name sounds (in Dutch) partly like my first name. 
It was my father who found this name in a book he read and used this name for his sailing boat. Appropriate if you consider what the name means.


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a fun thread.

Mine is my real "call" - i.e. military, or other "offficial" nickname. Someone must give it to you. You can't make up your own call.

For years I was a US Army MP. I lived, ate and slept with a 1911 (.45 auto pistol). When I left the military, I worked for a civilian police department that required we carry revolvers. Often, I carried my 1911, considerably larger than the official revolver, as a "backup". Had a cool supervisor that, every time we'd meet, would start hummiing the Marty Robins song "Bigiron". It stuck.


----------



## chiphead (Aug 31, 2009)

Chiphead I was called when I worked in the semiconductor industry. Along with Chartboy as I did most of the workgroups MS/Excel charts and data analysis. But, there's my favorite nickname from my silicon valley days...The Mercenary. But I thought Chiphead sayed it all.


Tyrone


----------



## karlthev (Aug 31, 2009)

Something I can remember...my first name joined by "the" to the initial of my last name......there can only be one.....



Karl


----------



## London Lad (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to be a Lad and I used to be from London!

I first used this on private bulletin boards that you had to make a direct dial up connection to, i.e. pre the internet as we know it.

Time has passed and I am no longer a lad and no longer from London but the name stuck..


----------



## Patriot (Aug 31, 2009)

BIGIRON said:


> This is a fun thread.
> 
> For years I was a US Army MP. I lived, ate and slept with a 1911 (.45 auto pistol). When I left the military, I worked for a civilian police department that required we carry revolvers. Often, I carried my 1911, considerably larger than the official revolver, as a "backup". Had a cool supervisor that, every time we'd meet, would start hummiing the Marty Robins song "Bigiron". It stuck.





BIGIRON, you changed your avatar!! This is going to take some getting used to....lol. I'll miss PacMan.


----------



## Coop (Aug 31, 2009)

London Lad said:


> I used to be a Lad and I used to be from London!



Did you grow up or did you have surgery? :nana:


----------



## bodhran (Aug 31, 2009)

Bodhran is the drum used in Irish music. I'm a big fan of traditional Irish music and play the Bodhran with a few musician friends mostly around campfires.


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, Patriot. Thought I'd change my screen name to "InsuranceMan". 

Keep watching the space. I'm looking thru some old pics.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 31, 2009)

Jeff-In-Chi(cago) :wave:


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 31, 2009)

Spend my free time walking in the woods. So........


----------



## ElectronGuru (Aug 31, 2009)

London Lad said:


> first used on private bulletin boards that you had to make a direct dial up connection



I started there too. I was *Image Master* in those days


Man, I skipped over 9600, so the move from 2400 to 14.4 was epic! :laughing:


----------



## chiphead (Aug 31, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Up until the mid-late 1960's, Burgess Batteries
> 
> made flashlights, lanterns, and (of course) batteries.
> 
> ...


Bravo! The last time I saw the BURGESS was when The History Channel did a thing on...batteries.


----------



## mbiraman (Sep 1, 2009)

Many yrs ago i moved to the Selkirk mnts,bc. from Vancouver. One day an old friend brought some folks for a visit, to visit the Mountain Man. I've been a big fan of african music and am a performer of shona mbira music so pretty soon mountain man became mbiraman . People don't actually call me that but it became my handle for a number of forums.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 3, 2009)

I had a special VIP tent reserved for me at the Outside Lands concert last weekend:


----------



## qarawol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Your CPF User ID Name*

We are looking at a lot of members here on CPF and I was just wondering...

1)	How did you choose your user ID name here on CPF?
Is it your name, nickname, a family member, a pet, things you like, etc.

2)	Does it mean anything?
What does it mean to you? Loved one? Favorite hobby or sport? If it is an acronym, please spell it out.

3)	Do you use a different name on other forums or sites? If so, why? 
Do other forums turn you into another person? Don’t want to be known everywhere as the same old Joe? - Don’t get angry, just asking.


I have had mine for a long time. I used to have my own Handy Man Business many years ago called OneWayServices – The Right Way. My user name came out of my business slogan which was “Quality And Reliability, A Way Of Life…” aka ‘qarawol’. I decided just to use the first letter of each word of the slogan and that is how I came up with my user name. I use the same name everywhere.


BTW – ‘qarawol’ is also a city in Afghanistan called Qarawol Tapa. Go figure --- the exact same spelling with no ‘U’ after the ‘Q’. What are the chances?

I need a life.

Njoy…


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228750


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*

My reason has always been posted below ..... v


----------



## Illum (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*



Beamhead said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228750



great, Cartman's following Marduke's footsteps

at least post something along the lines of "please use the search function" or anything but just a link:thinking:


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*

I had one of the first "New MINI's" in Canada. Was one of 500 special editions , known as The Launch Edition.
I modified it to Launch Mini
I started using this "handle" on other forums, and it has just stuck. 
The car is long gone, but it was a blast to drive


----------



## qarawol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*



Illum said:


> great, Cartman's following Marduke's footsteps
> 
> at least post something along the lines of "please use the search function" or anything but just a link:thinking:




I did do a search. If one doesn't use the 'exact' word that someone else used for the same meaning, it won't be found. 'ID' is not enough letters, 'name' and 'user' gets way too many hits and I didn't think of 'nickname' for "I" don't consider it my nickname. 


Admin, please combine if needed to the other thread 'Beamhead' listed. Thanks 'Beamhead'

Njoy...


----------



## B.R.D. (Dec 10, 2009)

Mine stands for Black Rifle Disease, because I LOVE black rifles.


----------



## post tenebras (Dec 10, 2009)

_Post tenebras _is Latin for "after darkness."

It's a condensed version of the motto of the Protestant Reformation _post tenebras lux_ ("light after darkness"). I chose it because it reflects my love of both flashlights and reformed theology .


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Your CPF User ID Name*



Illum said:


> great, Cartman's following Marduke's footsteps
> 
> at least post something along the lines of "please use the search function" or anything but just a link:thinking:


 
Edited for bad form...


----------



## compasillo (Dec 10, 2009)

As musician my nickname means a 4/4 time (in spanish) and always been the same for 10 years or so. In fact, music lights up my life so it's highly related with flashlights 

BTW, I wonder if the OP was someone searching info for a social science field work or whatever. Never posted again :thinking:


----------



## satisfied (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been using this name for about 10 years now I came across this name one night while playing counter strike (an online 1st person shooter game) I got confused and took out my whole team so with that very embarrassing deed done I had to change my name I looked up and on my wall was a red paper that read " Are you satisfied?" in white letters and from that night on I have used the name satisfied for all my "handles"


----------



## Drywolf (Dec 29, 2009)

Wolf in the desert.


----------



## Random Guy (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked my username because I am just some random guy on the Internet, so I figured it was appropriate.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Dec 31, 2009)

A lot of people in my home town call me Jaguar Dave cos I have a shed full of Jaguar motor cars. I added the Oz part for here since you're in America and I'm in Oz (Australia)


----------



## radar45 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have had the nickname of radar for a long time, since the 1970"s .I am short, wear glasses and look a bt like the MASH character Radar and I was 45 when I started using the internet.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Explain your CPF Name...*

Hiya All,

There are a lot of cryptic and clever usernames on CPF. I would like members to share the thinking behind their username, or its origin. Some don't require explanation but there's a lot that has me scratching my head.

Ok......I'll start. Belstaff1464 comes from my favourite Belstaff leather jacket which is the War of the Worlds Limited Edition Blouson. I have a sentimental attachment to it because it was a gift. The serial number is 1464.......hence Belstaff1464.

Ok, your turn to share.


----------



## black_ice_pc (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

Mine's not really very cryptic or anything, but I'll post anyway. I started a business a while back called Black Ice PC, hoping to sell mid to high-end custom built PCs. Then after that didn't work out I sold some defense stuff like knives, batons, pepper spray etc and did quite well with that. Eventually I closed shop and moved on to other things, but kept my business email. Then it basically became my username everywhere lol.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

Hello Belstaff --


There is *at LEAST* one other (fairly current) thread here, on this very subject.


Very interesting stuff, indeed.

:wave:

lovecpf
_


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228750&page=5


----------



## lumax (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

luminance maximum


----------



## LobsterX (Nov 2, 2010)

used to keep freshwater lobsters that keep trying to "drown" themselves out of the tank.

had 10 in total and they all died eventually.

hence the nick.


----------



## CDP930 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

Fairly simple...my initials and my badge number.


----------



## Ishango (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Explain your CPF Name...*

Very simple as well. I'm a programmer and IT guy. The Ishango bones are amongst the first mathematical archeological finds and thus are very interesting, I think.


----------



## TRITON (Nov 2, 2010)

My 4wd is a Mitsubishi Triton GLX-R duel cab 3.2 diesel and I love it, hence the name TRITON.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 2, 2010)

My first internet forum membership was at a Saab forum. I needed something topical. 

I always liked their slogan "Move Your Mind"

Then I assassinated the vowels

I've been using it for years and it was hard to give up.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought the user name Flashlight would be appropriate, so that's what I went with - in a different language.


----------



## jellydonut (Nov 2, 2010)

I got nuffin'. 

A jelly donut is something I'd never even eat myself.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Nov 2, 2010)

My nickname comes from the simpsons, in which mr. burns has an airplane model, which he calls the fichtenelch (in german, in english it's the spruce moose). Mr. Smithers tells him that it's a nice model, he replies: >Model?<...then he says it could fly from new york to belgian congo in 17 minutes carrying 58 (don't know exact number) passengers. then he tells mr. smithers to get in 
Click me

Love that scene 
Use the name on some forums, on some others i'm just named acid....


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 2, 2010)

"Lucciola" is Italian for a firefly which I found appropriate as fireflies always EDC a light :thumbsup:.

My mothertongue is German, but I took evening classes of Italian for several years because I absolutely love the Italian langue and people. So I looked "firefly" up in my dictionary. 

I am also fluent enough in English and French and have some Spanish knowledge, but I learned these languages as utility. Italian is the only language I did not really need but just wanted to learn it because of its beauty.

Ciao!

Lucciola


----------

